# How to access more reviews?



## Carol C (Jul 31, 2006)

I haven't logged into Reviews page for many months. Now that I want to use it, the system seems to be changed. I don't see a way to show more reviews. I'm looking at Mazatlan Mexico reviews page and there are only 20 shown. I know there are way more than 20 resorts in Maz. Please advise on why I'm not able to see more than 20 resorts reviewed, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 31, 2006)

My guess is that either the other reviews were so old that they weren't transferred across to the new system, or the rep hasn't yet completed the move (the second option seems very unlikely).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2006)

Carol C said:
			
		

> I haven't logged into Reviews page for many months. Now that I want to use it, the system seems to be changed. I don't see a way to show more reviews. I'm looking at Mazatlan Mexico reviews page and there are only 20 shown. I know there are way more than 20 resorts in Maz. Please advise on why I'm not able to see more than 20 resorts reviewed, and thanks in advance.



could you post the link you are using to view those reviews so I can see what you are looking at?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 31, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> could you post the link you are using to view those reviews so I can see what you are looking at?



This one, I expect.  It shows 20 resorts:
http://tug2.com/RnR/ReviewAreas.aspx?LocationGroup=89


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2006)

Let me do some digging and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 31, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> This one, I expect.  It shows 20 resorts:
> http://tug2.com/RnR/ReviewAreas.aspx?LocationGroup=89



Yep, that's the one! P.S. Cute dog, Makai Guy!  

Thanks everyone who posted, for your help!


----------



## Keitht (Aug 1, 2006)

There 32 resorts in the database for Mazatlan.

Only 20 are displayed in the reviews section because only 20 of those resorts have reviews.

The resort search will show 24 resorts for Mazatlan because 24 resorts in Mazatlan have either been reviewed or rated.

Simple as that. No rating, No review, No Display.


----------



## KristinB (Aug 1, 2006)

The previous Mexico rep transferred all of the reviews from the old static pages before I took over.  She had live pages for resorts that had no reviews, but I changed that when I took responsibility for Mexico, as I think it's misleading to have a "review" page without any reviews.  So that should account for the difference.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 1, 2006)

KristinB said:
			
		

> The previous Mexico rep transferred all of the reviews from the old static pages before I took over.  She had live pages for resorts that had no reviews, but I changed that when I took responsibility for Mexico, as I think it's misleading to have a "review" page without any reviews.  So that should account for the difference.



Thanks Kristin! Thanks Keith and everyone else who replied. Now I understand. Hmmm, maybe next time I'm in Maz I'll visit a bunch of unreviewed resorts (if they'll let me peek without taking "90 min" out of my busy schedule).


----------

